# Vegas Summer League Thread



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*ROSTER*


>


*Remaining Games*


> July 18 10:30 PM ET *Houston vs. Denver* Thomas & Mack Center
> July 19 08:00 PM ET *Washington vs. Houston* COX Pavilion
> July 20 08:30 PM ET *Sacramento vs. Houston* Thomas & Mack Center



I won't be able to make a game thread for every game, so use this one to talk about summer league.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Greene Is Smooth*



> In the final game of the night, Donte Greene has splashed three jumpers -- one triple, two doubles -- for the Rockets in the first quarter. He kind of glides around the court, chomping on his gum at a frantic pace, on offense until it's time to raise up and unleash his jumper, which keeps hitting the bottom of the net. Eight minutes into the period and he has seven points already.
> 
> Joey Dorsey entered the game midway through the first quarter for the Rockets. The power forward has been doing what he does -- he got called for a charge and pulled down two rebounds in six minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Donte' Greene, Rockets*
> Wow again. Greene scored 40 points in his summer-league debut. He absolutely locked in from the opening tip, cutting sharply, shooting with focus and hustling back on defense. At times he looked like Kevin Durant, both for good and bad. He needs to get more active on the backboards, but he's a special talent.


Thorpe's comments.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What was Greene doing yesterday? He couldn't even score half of what he did in the first one. Just kidding. 

And, Dorsey was cleaning up after everyone. Good rebounding by Dorsey.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dorsey was windexing the glass. Not the best game for Greene but he's showing the scoring ability we so desperately need. I just hope he could produce at the NBA level.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dorsey played against the Cavs on Wednesday?!?!?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OT v Denver


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Our second loss in Summer League since 2004 or 2005?

Boxscore


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*The Rockets were efficient offensively tonight but the defense was obviously weak.
After watching Leunen play, I think Novak will be on the minor trade that Morey talked about before.*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS, July 19 - *Andray Blatche* scored 23 points and the *Washington Wizards* defeated the *Houston Rockets*, 80-75, on Saturday in the NBA Summer League presented by EA at the COX Pavilion on the campus of the University of Nevada-Las Vegas.
> 
> Washington (2-2) battled back from a 19-14 first-quarter deficit to lead by as many as 11 points in the second quarter. The second half saw the Rockets (2-2) close the gap tie it up at 45 on a reverse layup by *Donte Greene* at the 5:21 mark.
> 
> ...


Boxscore




> *Donte the Chucker*
> Houston's Donte Greene leads all players in Vegas in shot attempts with an average of 17.3 per game. Couple that with the fact he hasn't had an assist in three games and you feel fairly comfortable calling him a jacker. Like most players who rely on their jump shot, he is streaky. In the first half today, he has started 2-for-8 but you know that isn't going to keep him from shooting. The Rockets' coaching staff simply have to hope he catches fire.
> 
> Houston's Joey Dorsey, who is not playing today because of an ankle sprain, is walking very slowly with a limp.
> ...


Truehoop


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

said it from the beginning, if you thought tmac loved to settle for J's, wait til you see donte greene.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

2 losses both in OT.......


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Donte "Dominique Wilkins" Greene


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Boxscore (Sacramento game)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *My Favorite Gunner: Donte Greene, Rockets*
> Greene sent a message to the teams that let him slip to No. 28 in the draft by scoring 40 points on 12-for-20 shooting in his first summer-league game. He then went out and missed 35 of 51 shot attempts over the course of his next three games. But that mini-slump didn't hurt Greene's confidence. He ended summer league with a strong 9-for-16 showing (22 points) as the Rockets topped the Kings on Sunday. Greene, who shot 42.5 percent overall, finished second to Portland's Jerryd Bayless in scoring with an average of 22.6 points per game.


Maurice Brooks' Summer League Wrap-Up


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Harris boosts stock*
> 
> The summer league did, however, seem to improve the stock of veterans Mike Harris and Brooks, though the Rockets have very different plans for the two as they leave Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


More in link


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> More in link


I hope Harris could make it. We need to get rid of Head so we can make a roster spot for Harris.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

But Luther was selected to the Select Team!


----------

